# Looking for a free replacement for NetLimiter



## nisargshah95 (Jan 17, 2011)

*[SOLVED] Looking for a free replacement for NetLimiter*

Hi guys, recently my trial version of NetLimiter 3 expired and now even NetLimiter 2 is going to expire. So, I'm looking for a good software which can at least provide the facility to limit the bandwidth and nothing else. Any ideas?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

Try NetMeter


Get it here= *bit.ly/grBDyF


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jan 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Try NetMeter
> 
> 
> Get it here= Download NetMeter 1.1.4 Beta 4 / 1.1.3 Free - A handy network software that will monitor your bandwidth - Softpedia



Will it allow me to limit bandwidth?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2011)

err..

Not sure


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jan 31, 2011)

I checked it out. NetMeter doesn't limit bandwidth. Any more suggestions?


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ Try this out :

Traffic Shaper XP - Freeware Bandwidth Limiter


----------

